# PolK Audio



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi, how good is Polk Audio? I found these speakers, and I think they are really nice, but i'm not 100% they will fit. 6.5" should fit, hopefully without any custom work. So if people could tell me how good Polk Audio is, that would be great.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

roman4189 said:


> Hi, how good is Polk Audio? I found these speakers, and I think they are really nice, but i'm not 100% they will fit. 6.5" should fit, hopefully without any custom work. So if people could tell me how good Polk Audio is, that would be great.



Polk Audio is great! Those speakers are great! 
They are 6.5" but your car requires 6.75" (you'll need an adapter for a perfect fit). Also if you plan to mount these in your door they are likely too deep. A thick adapter plate 1/4 or possibly 1/2 inch thick will solve this problem. They should fit the rear deck ok, but again a 6.75" adapter plate is needed for a perfect fit. 
Get some adaptor plates and save yourself the headache during install. 

Also, those speakers are available on e-bay for ~60bux + 20 shipping.
Buy them... you will not regret it!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've never been a big fan of Polk


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

x2, look at the CDT CL series


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Polk speakers sound good, i'll take them over Kenwood or Clarion or Sony but in my opinion, MB Quart sounds better

But you'll never go wrong with good quality,unused Polk speakers


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I have heard some really nice front stage systems that used Polk components. They sounded great. You may want to look into some other systems as well, I know it wasnt really your question to learn about other brands, but you can save some money and even gain on the equipment quality. Like someone above said, CDT makes some really nice comp systems, also Resonant Engineering (although the complete comp system is not out yet, only the driver), Adire Kodas, Diamond Audio, Crystal, MB Quarts, Elemental Designs, Image Dynamics...just make sure to do some more research and you will find some nice equipment out there that is about the same price and better quality.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

well i am looking for different brands, something good for the money, i don't want a component system, cause i think it will be hard to install the tweeters, but i might be wrong


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> well i am looking for different brands, something good for the money, i don't want a component system, cause i think it will be hard to install the tweeters, but i might be wrong


It's easier than popping off your door-panel lol


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

tweeter install is easy

i have a set of Polk MMC6500 components, used for like 3 months, come with spacers and flushmount tweeter brackets.... $200 shipped. i can promise you they're flawless. CF mids look nice too 
pics here www.jmteam.net/metalhead


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> well i am looking for different brands, something good for the money, i don't want a component system, cause i think it will be hard to install the tweeters, but i might be wrong


Do a search on this forum for component systems, its been discussed before so you should get a chit load of information. Generally Best Buy is not a good store to get audio from, and there is a lot of top notch audio equipment that is not mainstream, so you dont see it everyday. We have tossed a few names out so check them out and see what fits your budget. Also, there are a few guys on here (including myself) that have hookups on the equipment. Here are a few more names for you.

Ground Zero
Treo
DLS


----------

